# AWDF Results???



## Chris Wild

Anyone know where the results are being posted on a website that is actually working properly?

The click the Corvette photo on the AWDF event website has never worked for me. Not to get the list of competitors in the past few weeks, nor to get results. I know I'm not the only person for whom that website will not work. Are they being posted anywhere else?


----------



## onyx'girl

The competitor list worked for me, but I haven't seen results posted yet.
This is the list for IPO3 http://www.schutzhund2010.org/competitors.html
When I just clik'd on it to double check, it just takes me to the first page, but I can access the competitor list when cliking the tabs above.


----------



## holland

Maybe it only works for Jane-I'm making Selzer's spinach chicken. Next I think I'll do the paprika chicken i


----------



## onyx'girl

holland your posts are so very informative, please keep them coming!


----------



## lhczth

Anyone know which helpers are working the 3's, 2's and 1's?

thank you,


----------



## mikezirra

looks like the updates are starting to come in... slowly. is it too much to ask for real time updates?!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I was able to view the competitors list earlier this week, but now the site isn't working for me either.

I was hoping to see how everyone did this morning but it was a no-go.


----------



## jesusica

It can take some time to load. It looks like the page has everything but competitors listed (thus blank) but let it sit for a minute. If I click between IPOs after it has sat for a bit that also seems to help. Current scores for the 3s.

Catherine LewisUDCGainesville, FL
Elischa von der Burgstätte SchH 3 HOTFemale — Doberman — 12 April 2005B: Marco CameliS: Chico von der DoberwacheD: Carla von der BurgstätteCatalog # 18

A B C TSBTotal 




Reed RaleighAWMASt. Louis, MO
V'Caesar du Belle Pratique SchH 3 IPO 3 HOTMale — Malinois — 21 November 2004B: Krystin HilldebrandtS: Turcodos van de DuvetorreD: Zohra van Tessinij'stCatalog # 19

A B C TSBTotal 8283 GGa 




Raad MesmarUSCALexington, KY
Kobe Von Prufenpuden SchH 3Male — German Shepherd — 23 December 2004B: David HarrisS: SG Endy vom Oberhausener-KreuzD: Hady vom Haus KiewelCatalog # 20

A B C TSBTotal 




Terri LimbaughAWMALouisville, KY
Phoenix Du Ciel Rouge SchH 3 IPO 3 HOTMale — Malinois — 23 June 2007B: Augusta FarleyS: Culprit Ramsey Du Ciel Rouge FR1 MR2D: Zulu Du Ciel Rouge FR1 MR3 BCatalog # 21

A B C TSBTotal 




Clement DangUSCASunnyvale, TX
Fox Van't Enclavehof SchH 3Male — German Shepherd — 8 May 2006B: Frans GoetsehalckxS: Arko vom Berenrather BergD: Diva Van't EnclavehofCatalog # 22

A B C TSBTotal 




Lynne LewisUSCATacoma, WA
Galina vom Burgdorfer Holz SchH 3Female — German Shepherd — 7 March 2006B: Autur MaternS: Vito vom Waldwindel SchH3, KK1aD: Bona von der Lorenstrabe SchH3 IP3Catalog # 23

A B C TSBTotal 




James LempnerUSCALincoln, CA
Pax von der Mohnwiese SchH 3 FH 1 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 1 March 2007B: Georgios GrammozisS: Ellute von der MohnwieseD: Exanja vom Waldhauser SchlossCatalog # 24

A B C TSBTotal 87 G 




Jason BaneUDCWestland, MI
Bane's Family Jewel Wustensturm SchH 3 HOTFemale — Doberman — 19 October 2004B: John KowalczykS: Alfred vom Haus MannD: Evita vom DragonrreichCatalog # 25

A B C TSBTotal 35 M 




Andrea HashimotoUSCAPacific Grove, CA
Henk vom Hufeisenberg SchH 3 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 19 July 2006B: John A riboniS: Brix Z TehelneD: Venja Vom Haus LoheCatalog # 26

A B C TSBTotal 70 B 




Amanda HoskinsonDVGGroveland, FL
Brisko vom Rheinstahl SchH 3Male — German Shepherd — 13 May 2007B: Ralf ObschinskyS: Zorro vom PrielbergD: Jana Vom Schloss ZweibruggenCatalog # 27

A B C TSBTotal 




Brandi WilliamsUDCLebanon Junction, KY
Swift Run's Volcan Masaya IPO 3 HOTFemale — Doberman — 2 July 2006B: Tammy Marshall-Weldon & Carol Mc IvorS: Agir Miss Jakoso IPO3D: Kitty Black GongCatalog # 28

A B C TSBTotal 




John WiitanenAWMABowling Green, KY
Outback's Jack SchH 3 IPO 3 HOTMale — Malinois — 12 February 2005B: John WiitanenS: Doc ot VitoshaD: Zifa van JoefarmCatalog # 29

A B C TSBTotal 




John BochenekAWMAMilan, MI
C'Yahmo von Donnertal SchH 2 HOTMale — Malinois — 23 September 2006B: M. BakerS: Santo Turo MaisonD: Vison du Chateau de KamaCatalog # 30

A B C TSBTotal 




Burton (Hoss) JonesUSCASan Jose, CA
SG Dozer Vom Donau-Ries SchH 3 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 15 March 2006B: Christina M. ClayS: Calimero Von MakeraD: Cuenta Vom Mutigen ZwingerCatalog # 31

A B C TSBTotal 45  M 




Joel MonroeUSCADelhi, CA
SG Shocks Vom Dunklen Zwinger SchH 3 KKl 1 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 25 September 2006B: Karl DeisenrothS: Zender v. LusondaiD: Leika vom Dunklen ZwingerCatalog # 32

A B C TSBTotal 




Frank PhillipsUSCABedford, NH
G H-Cayos av Xazziam SchH 3 IPO 3 KKl 2 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 2 January 2003B: Jon GjerpeS: Ufo van Guy's HofD: Chila von der EhrensauleCatalog # 33

A B C TSBTotal 




Laurie CoppolaUSCASaratoga Springs, NY
Fanta von der Olgameister SchH 3 IPO 3 FH 1 HOTFemale — German Shepherd — 28 September 2004B: Debra ZappiaS: Escobar v. AdelrikD: Chukkie von LoyolaCatalog # 34

A B C TSBTotal 




Sharon WilsonUSRCScottsville, KY
V1 Force vom Waldbach SchH 3 BST HOTMale — Rottweiler — 9 August 2006B: Chuck WilsonS: Nepumuk von der HolzhaussiedlungD: Sally vom GodewindCatalog # 35

A B C TSBTotal 




Lisa GellerAWMAHarris, MN
Tango du Loups du Soleil SchH 2 HOTMale — Malinois — 31 March 2007B: Michael EllisS: Albert des Contes D'HoffmannD: Fauxtois des Loups du SoleilCatalog # 36

A B C TSBTotal 




Kevin LanouetteUSCAChelmsford, MA
V Wum v.d. Adelegg SchH 3 IPO 3 KKl 1Male — German Shepherd — 19 November 2005B: Hareld MayerS: Elutte v.d. MohnwieseD: Dolli v.d. AdeleggCatalog # 37

A B C TSBTotal 




Gabor SzilasiDVGGallatin, TN
SG Frodo van de Biezenhoeve SchH 3 IPO 3 KKl 1 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 5 October 2006B: Gert Vandermissen, Christine SonbergS: Hasko von der MohnwieseD: Hillary aus der KonigsholeCatalog # 38

A B C TSBTotal 




Chris KutelisAWMARosamond, CA
Mecberger Hegel SchH 3 IPO 3 HOTMale — Malinois — 9 September 2006B: Jan SkogsterS: Mecberger ChortoryiskiD: KatieCatalog # 39

A B C TSBTotal 




Katharine Shade WhiteselUSCAKingston, WA
Reiki Vom Aegis SchH 3 IPO 3 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 14 November 2006B: Debbie DilleyS: Zico van't Linnershof Sch 3 FHD: Terra von Grunheide Sch 3Catalog # 40

A B C TSBTotal 




Pete KovachUSCAMcMinnville, TNO: Carrie Fohl
Pongo von Hugelblick SchH 2Male — German Shepherd — 8 April 2008B: Mary BowdenS: Atze von Schattig GeholzD: Chana von der Wilden NachbarschaftCatalog # 41

A B C TSBTotal 60 M 




Emie FranckDVGCocoa, FL
Kimon vom Padberg SchH 3 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 3 July 2005B: Manfred KrugerS: Quax vom WaldwinkelD: Vina zum JurgenshofCatalog # 42

A B C TSBTotal 




John HoranUSCASpencer, MA
Cholo dell Valle de la Luna SchH 3 IPO 3 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 16 May 2005B: Leibnitz Antonio SerranoS: Agbar vom großen SD: Gertru De Jardines Del RealCatalog # 43

A B C TSBTotal 




Henry KobelDVGLeicester, MA
Izzy 2 de Atlanor SchH 3 HOTMale — Malinois — 5 May 2005B: Joey LeighS: Doc ot VitoshaD: Baccha vom DrachenherzCatalog # 44

A B C TSBTotal 




Anne RammelsbergDVGDecatur, IL
Canaille du Ciel Rouge SchH 3 IPO 3 HOTMale — Malinois — 11 January 2003B: Augusta FarleyS: Kain ot VitoshaD: Xtra Twist du Ciel RougeCatalog # 45

A B C TSBTotal 




Beverly LeBeauDVGWinthrop Harbor, IL
Buster Wimmerhaus SchH 3 HOTMale — Doberman — 30 January 2007B: Kelly McCauleyS: Burklin Vom WimmerhausD: Noele Von De AracoururoCatalog # 46

A B C TSBTotal 




Carolyn S. DanielUSCAHoopeston, IL
Grant z Diehlomov SchH 3 IPO 3 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 3 February 2006B: Mike Diehl & Josef MravikS: Eick von der Berger HochburgD: Perry LasmonCatalog # 47

A B C TSBTotal 




Sean O'KaneUSCAOakwood, IL
Max ze Stribrneho Kamene SchH 3 IPO 3Male — German Shepherd — 16 July 2005B: Jana HorejsiS: Ellute von der MohnwieseD: Bemoan BeeCatalog # 48

A B C TSBTotal 97 V 




Debbie ZappiaUDCMarion, NYO: May Jacobson
SG Gamy vd Burgstätte SchH 3 ZTP 1AFemale — Doberman — 20 November 2006B: Marco CamelliS: Chico Von Der DoberwacheD: Carla Von Der BurgstätteCatalog # 49

A B C TSBTotal 




Dan MachamerWRSFHutto, TX
Iceman vom Klingsgarten SchH 3 HOTMale — Riesenschnauzer — 12 February 2006B: vom KlingsgartenS: Till vom HatzbachtalD: Gigabit vom Data ChipCatalog # 50

A B C TSBTotal 




Katie GilliesUSCAPickerington, OH
Maya vom Gilbach SchH 3 IPO 3 HOTFemale — German Shepherd — 2 March 2006B: Tom GilliesS: Joker vom Klietzer SeeD: Mandy vom GilbachCatalog # 51

A B C TSBTotal 




Dieter DustUSCAJupiter, FL
Brix vom Waidlerbluat SchH 3 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 30 October 2007B: Harald MayerS: Javir vom Talka MardaD: Voxi vom WelzbachtalCatalog # 52

A B C TSBTotal 93 SG  




Benny BarmapovAWMAStaten Island, NY
Master de Alphaville Bohemia IPO 3Male — Malinois — 26 May 2004S: Yagus van de DuvetorreD: Targa des Loups GenainCatalog # 53

A B C TSBTotal 




Ron FoxUSCABethany, CT
D'Cuda Van Gogh SchH 2 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 11 April 2008B: Claudia RomardS: H-Cayos Av XazziamD: Yara Von Den Wannaer HohenCatalog # 54

A B C TSBTotal 




Julie AtchisonAWMAGreensboro, NC
Obi Wan Kanobi SchH 3 IPO 3Male — Malinois — 9 February 2007Catalog # 55

A B C TSBTotal 




Rondrell MarshallDVGMarbury, MD
Leonidas IPO 3Male — Mix — 22 August 2007Catalog # 56

A B C TSBTotal 




Ludovic TeurbaneDVGMiami, FL
Cronos Teurbane SchH 3Male — Malinois — 1 May 2007B: TeurbaneS: Udex du Banc des HermellesD: Vera des Plaines de ThiéracheCatalog # 57

A B C TSBTotal 




David GreeneUSCAFrankston, TX
Ultra von der Fasanerie SchH 3 IPO 3Female — German Shepherd — 18 January 2005Catalog # 58

A B C TSBTotal 85 G 




Meridith VallilloUSCABethany, CT
Orion Sadeckie Gory SchH 3Male — German Shepherd — 18 June 2007B: Marek OgorzalekS: Yanke de la ChtroliderasD: Fini Sadeckie GoryCatalog # 59

A B C TSBTotal 




Mark BarishUSCAPequannock, NJ
Uruk von Karthago SchH 3 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 26 August 2007B: Artur KemmerS: Zorro vom PrielbergD: Cenka von KarthagoCatalog # 60

A B C TSBTotal 




Tracy StowersUSCAWoonsocket, RI
V Ace vom Rheinland SchH 3 FH 2 KKl 1A HOTMale — German Shepherd — 18 November 2005B: Pia BlackwellS: Jago vom der BultenstiegeD: Dolly vom Lupus in FabulaCatalog # 61

A B C TSBTotal 




Jose RodriguezDVGDecatur, IL
Archway's Deana SchH 3 HOTFemale — Malinois — 24 July 2006B: Anthony GordonS: Ricco Airport HannoverD: Archway's ChanelCatalog # 62

A B C TSBTotal 




Mark NatinskyAWMAManor, TX
Edison ot Vitosha SchH 3 IPO 3 HOTMale — Malinois — 4 May 2005B: Rod ProctorS: Kusgra ot VitoshaD: Anja von SchoerlingCatalog # 63

A B C TSBTotal 




Deborah PensieroUSCAIjamsville, MD
Nimb ze Stribrneho Kamene SchH 3 FH 1 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 9 January 2006B: Jana HorejsiS: Vito Waldwinkel SchH3D: Bemoan Bee SchH3Catalog # 64

A B C TSBTotal 




Carolyn NervoUSCAAkron, NY
Kaira Connan Bohemia SchH 3 HOTFemale — German Shepherd — 6 January 2006B: PAVEL DEDEKS: Jeff EqidiusD: Ambra JM-AnimalsCatalog # 65

A B C TSBTotal 




Mark NatinskyUSCAManor, TX
Faja vom Burgdorfer Holz SchH 3 IPO 3Female — German Shepherd — 26 June 2005B: Artur MaternS: Vito vom WaldwinkelD: Briska vom Burgdorfer HolzCatalog # 66

A B C TSBTotal 




Michael LorraineDVGDeerfield Beach, FL
Sepp SchH 3 IPO 3 FH 1 HOTMale — Mix — 4 October 2003Catalog # 67

A B C TSBTotal 




Bill PivirottoUSCADublin, OH
V DJ vom Zieringer-Land SchH 3 IPO 3 KKl 1Male — German Shepherd — 1 January 2004B: Robert DonaubauerS: Buster vom Adelmannsfelder Land, ScH3, FH1D: Fanny von der Hedschingsmuhle, Sch3, IP3Catalog # 68

A B C TSBTotal 




John SoaresAWMANewark, NJ
Vion la Maschera di Ferro SchH 3 IPO 3 FH 1 HOTMale — Malinois — 12 December 2004B: Liliana BerrutoS: Gismo Von Den Bosen BubenD: Onice La Maschera di FerroCatalog # 69

A B C TSBTotal 




Fredric GatesUSCAStoughton, WI
V Rasko Haus Miller SchH 3 IPO 3 FH 1 KKl 1 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 8 June 2005B: Steve MillerS: Boomer Von Der AartalmuhleD: Biene Vom Haus GlitzernsternCatalog # 70

A B C TSBTotal 




Steve GregalunasAWMAEustis, FLO: Helen Tyler
Axle von Koewitz SchH 3 IPO 3Male — Malinois — 15 March 2006B: Ethel M. SettlerS: Macho ot VitishaD: Ester vomTeufelhundCatalog # 71

A B C TSBTotal 




Sean RiveraAWMALaverock, PA
Daneskjold Iron SchH 3 IPO 3 HOTMale — Malinois — 26 January 2006B: DaneskjoldS: Bendit Beaute De L'estD: Daneskjold YamahaCatalog # 72

A B C TSBTotal 




Sean RiveraAWMALaverock, PA
Bronson's Fekkai Rouge SchH 3 IPO 3 HOTFemale — Malinois — 23 March 2005B: Al KearnS: Doc Ot VitoshaD: Opal Anouk V.D. VroomshoeveCatalog # 73

A B C TSBTotal 




Michael ShliapinUSCARoyal Oak, MI
SG Fantom vom Waldestraum SchH 3 IPO 3 KKl 1 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 11 May 2007B: Dean & Karla CalderonS: Falk vd WolfenonD: Thea vom Grantschener WegCatalog # 74

A B C TSBTotal 




Art ShawUSCABrookeville, MD
Buck von der Zahnburg SchH 3 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 3 December 2005B: Art ShawS: Ajax vom SchaferschlossD: Enni vom MuhlweiherCatalog # 75

A B C TSBTotal 8082 GGa 




Patricia PrayUSCANewark, NY
V Gino v Haus Echo vd Olgameister SchH 3 IPO 3 FH 1 KKl 1 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 23 October 2005B: Debra ZappiaS: V-Jai vom Olgameister SchH3, FH1, KKL1D: Chukkie von Loyola SchH3Catalog # 76

A B C TSBTotal 




Gustavo SanchezUSCALansing, MI
Ben vom Haus Stavo SchH 3 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 18 January 2007B: Gustavo SanchezS: Eick von Berger HochBurgD: Angel vom Haus StavoCatalog # 77

A B C TSBTotal 86 G 




Mike DelaneyUSCAAltamont, IL
V Rasto z Eurosportu SchH 3 IPO 3 KKl 1a HOTMale — German Shepherd — 19 July 2006B: Josef MravikS: Igor v. OrtenbergD: Urina Novy SpisCatalog # 78

A B C TSBTotal 




Kristen OberholtzerUSCAPitman, NJ
Banga Vom Floyd Haus SchH 3 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 12 February 2008B: T. FloydS: Ulrich Vom HammerbachthalD: Hesy NaspoCatalog # 79

A B C TSBTotal 




Harry WagnerAWMAWest Salem, OH
Augustus Haus Wagner SchH 3 HOTMale — Malinois — 20 January 2008B: Harry WagnerS: Qenny Ot VitoshaD: Temple of the Tree's A Sweet PeaCatalog # 80

A B C TSBTotal 




Susan BorgenAWMAHigh Ridge, MO
Bosco Von Donnertal SchH 3 IPO 3 HOTMale — Malinois — 12 March 2006B: James FarranceS: Qenny OT Vitosha,IPO3D: Gatorland's SukieCatalog # 81

A B C TSBTotal 




Sondra RolisonUSCAKintersville, PA
Inka vom Wallerhorst SchH 3 IPO 3 FH 1 HOTFemale — German Shepherd — 23 January 2004B: Dieter TisbergerS: Ali vom Kasssler KreuzD: Norka von der EichendorfschuleCatalog # 82

A B C TSBTotal 7010 BMng 




Daniel HeldrethUSCAHarrisburg, PAO: T. Floyd
SG Ulrich Vom Hammerbachthal SchH 3 FH 1 KKl 2Male — German Shepherd — 14 September 2003S: Ellute Von Der MohnwieseD: Tammy Vom HammerbachthalCatalog # 83

A B C TSBTotal 




Pia BlackwellUSCAPlymouth, MA
G Ukon vom Rheinland SchH 3Male — German Shepherd — 21 March 2003B: Pia M. BlackwellS: Jago von der BltenstiegeD: Mandy vom BarockschlößleCatalog # 84

A B C TSBTotal 




Danny CraigAWMASan Diego, CA
Darka van de Berlex-Hoeve SchH 3 IPO 3 FH 1Female — Malinois — 16 March 2004B: Bert AertsS: A'Tim BR1D: Assi vom Unteren Niederrhein IPO3Catalog # 85

A B C TSBTotal 




Veronica (Roni) HoffUSCAEdwardsburg, MI
Tobi von den Wolfen SchH 3 IPO 3 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 18 February 2004B: Thomas LappS: Falk v. d. WolfenD: Luna WestfalensprossCatalog # 86

A B C TSBTotal 




Laura BollschweilerUSCAEscondido, CA
Bert vom Gillrather Traum SchH 3Male — German Shepherd — 6 January 2005B: Wim HodselmansS: Ary vom LehnenbachtalD: Meggy vom Haus NessalcCatalog # 87

A B C TSBTotal 8680 GGa 




Ann VelletriDVGBethesda, MD
Aline von Lowenguth SchH 3 HOTFemale — German Shepherd — 15 June 2004B: Florian HausenS: Paska v. SalztalblickD: Alea v. WelfensteigCatalog # 88

A B C TSBTotal 




Gary D'HueUSCAWoodbridge, CT
SG Charli Kampftrieb SchH 3 IPO 3 KKl 1 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 14 October 2006B: Ordog IstvanS: Fork Va-PeD: Carla vom MorfelderCatalog # 89

A B C TSBTotal 




Angie PatchenAWMANorth Baltimore, OH
Adlib von Koewitz SchH 3Female — Malinois — 15 May 2006B: Ethel M. SettlerS: Macho ot VitoshaD: Echo v. TeufelhundCatalog # 90

A B C TSBTotal 




Daniel CoxUSCAGeorgetown, KY
V Chuck vom Dorneburger Bach SchH 3 KKl 1 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 21 October 2005B: Walter HoffmannS: V Falk von den WölfenD: Biene von UngalantCatalog # 91

A B C TSBTotal 




Ernest ChambersAWMAEwing, NJ
Spit Fire Frith SchH 3 IPO 3Male — Malinois — 1 January 2007B: Yvette PiantadosiS: Donovan's Geo Von KinderhausD: Scarlett vom KinderhausCatalog # 92

A B C TSBTotal 




Kelly YeagerUSCAEureka, MO
V Cato vom Zenhof SchH 3 KKl 1 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 22 June 2006B: Robert & Denise LinnS: Trold ChiefD: Jaguar vom EichenluftCatalog # 93

A B C TSBTotal 




Ronny BurmerUSCAChester, MA
Nick Vom Patiala SchH 3 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 15 January 2008B: Ajay SinghS: Sid vom Haus PixnerD: Jilnannah vom Talka MardaCatalog # 94

A B C TSBTotal 




James "Butch" HendersonDVGBladensburg, MD
Liberty's Sirius Business SchH 3 HOTMale — Bouvier — 5 April 2006B: Karen AllhoffS: Liberty's EgonD: Liberty's Leila Belle De NuitCatalog # 95

A B C TSBTotal 




 James "Butch" HendersonDVGBladensburg, MD
Manolo ze Stribrneho Kamene SchH 3 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 16 July 2005B: Jana HorejsiS: Ellute von der MohnwieseD: Bemoan BeeCatalog # 96

A B C TSBTotal 




Eric JacksonUSCALincoln, IL
Malon von Walshagen SchH 2Male — German Shepherd — 22 May 2006B: Agnes BrockhuesS: Wilson vom StadtfeldD: Gunda zur BindsteinmuhleCatalog # 17

A B C TSBTotal 8070 GBa 




Dre HastingsAWMAChandler, AZ
Kaden IPO 3 HOTMale — Malinois — 5 March 2006B: Bruce Westerhoff&Ivan BalabanovS: Turcodos van de DuvetorreD: Ura ot VitoshaCatalog # 97

A B C TSBTotal 




Pat KennedyUSCAWoodburn, KY
SG Rainy von Schneiden Fels SchH 3 KKl 1 HOTFemale — German Shepherd — 17 December 2006B: Pat Kennedy & Jeff LundS: To-Fast EnzoD: Engie v.d. Ronden HoekCatalog # 98

A B C TSBTotal 




Richard PetersonAWMAOld Hickory, TN
Bred Jirka SchH 2 HOTMale — Malinois — 8 January 2005B: Belgian MalinoisS: Fram MalidajD: Alma BovejaCatalog # 99

A B C TSBTotal 




Jason WigginsUSCAVerona, KY
Nick del Lupo Nero SchH 3 IPO 3 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 24 June 2006B: Elke MuellerS: Irko vom SchmiedegartenD: Alexia del Lupo NeroCatalog # 100

A B C TSBTotal 9288 SGGa 




Tammy KowalczykDVGLenoir, NC
Bruno vom Wustensturm SchH 3 HOTMale — Doberman — 19 October 2004B: John KowalczykS: Alfred von Haus MannD: Evita von DragonerriechCatalog # 101

A B C TSBTotal


----------



## jesusica

Well that didn't format the way they have it on the website. Can't tell which phase those scores are for the way it pasted. No doubt that site is a hot mess.

Martin GnypUSCARocky Point, NC
Hero van het Basjes Huis SchH 3 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 29 April 2008B: M&C BastiaansenS: Zasko vom PrielbergD: Isa vom MarktangerCatalog # 102

A B C TSBTotal 




Frans SlamanUSCANorth, SC
SG Brongo Fron Fighter IPO 3 KKl 1 HOTMale — German Shepherd — 9 March 2007B: Martin UrizarS: Honza OkalD: Wendi EquidiusCatalog # 103

A B C TSBTotal 60 M 




Ann BoyceDVGBakersfield, CAO: Feather Cresciman
Ascomannis Magnus SchH 2Male — Doberman — 1 October 2005B: Ann Boyce/Lisa SchullerS: Eiko GermaniaD: Ascomannis FreyaCatalog # 104

A B C TSBTotal 




Jessy GabrielUSCAHutto, TX
Aline von der Wolfsmilch SchH 3Female — German Shepherd — 23 May 2004B: Jurgen GeyerS: Ellute von der MohnwieseD: Xandy vom KammbergCatalog # 105

A B C TSBTotal 




David SmithUSRCLake Elsinore, CA
V1 Unja vom Brandenburger Tor SchH 3 ZTP A BST HOTFemale — Rottweiler — 3 September 2005B: A. Bahring & A. PorschS: York SalaamandertalD: Qualle vom Brandenburger TorCatalog # 106

A B C TSBTotal 




Chris ThompsonUSCALongs, SC
Banshee vom Haus Ehrenreich SchH 3Female — German Shepherd — 18 October 2006S: Basko vom Haus NixdorfD: Fara vd EllerbachbruckeCatalog # 107


----------



## luvsables

Scores are coming in on the website, I have no problem seeing them. Sean O"Kane got a 97 in tracking. After being able to see this dog in training he is a SUPER SUPER nice dog and boy he is a machine on top of that he is for real.


----------



## JLOCKHART29

luvsables said:


> Scores are coming in on the website, I have no problem seeing them. Sean O"Kane got a 97 in tracking. After being able to see this dog in training he is a SUPER SUPER nice dog and boy he is a machine on top of that he is for real.


That's great!! His dog Max is from Jana's kennel Stribrneho Kamene in the Czech Republic where I got Auron. She has three dogs in it I know of and I think a fourth.


----------



## lhczth

I agree with Denise (Hi :greet: ). Sean's dog is also very very strong in protection.


----------



## luvsables

Hi to you Lisa, I totally agree with you about his protection, he is the total package. I have my fingers crossed for Carolyn who is going this eve for OB and Protection, Grant also is very nice. I wish I was there in person.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

I wonder if people are trying to access the website as they are updating it and that is why it wasnt working. Has worked for me today when I was looking at the results.


----------



## onyx'girl

It worked for me earlier, I clik'd the link I posted(which worked at the time) and it didn't work. I'm reposting it now just as a test, because it is working and I'm seeing result scores. Odd...
2011 AWDF Championship


----------



## Smithie86

Marcus is the helper on the front half, Don Yelle on the back half.

Hot today - will be hotter tomorrow. VERY windy starting about 11 or so. 1st flight was lucky with lower winds. Short tracks, right next to each other.


----------



## lhczth

Didn't know Caro was going tonight. Yes, Grant is a nice dog and she has done a great job with him. Hope she does well!!


----------



## lhczth

Thank's Sue. Surprised to see Marcus on the front. So used to seeing him do the back.


----------



## Smithie86

Both helpers doing well. Got some great fotos. Need to do some vids tomorrow. 

Quasi was a helper tryout dog for Marcus and Kyle (helped out).


----------



## Chris Wild

<sigh> Well, hopefully they'll be posted somewhere else eventually. I don't know what it is with the website, but I've tried repeatedly from work and from home.. two completely different computers and servers and ISPs and browsers... and it will not load for me no matter how long I wait.


----------



## Northern GSDs

I am not able to access it either


----------



## Vandal

Try pasting this in your address bar or click on it:

http://www.schutzhund2010.org/competitors.html


----------



## Northern GSDs

Anne, I tried it again and no luck that way but thanks for posting it 

However, rather than trying to in through the above link, I finally managed (yay!) to view the results via Results 

Hopefully this will work for any others who are having difficulties too


----------



## Vandal

Hmm, when I click on your link, i get the page with the picture of the corvette. lol. This web site is possessed. :help:


----------



## Northern GSDs

Vandal said:


> Hmm, when I click on your link, i get the page with the picture of the corvette. lol. This web site is possessed. :help:


ROFL - that was my first thought too....until I actually read the instructions above the cool looking car 

Click on the picture and it takes you to the results page


----------



## Vandal

Who's on first??

I am not having any problems when I click on the corvette but everyone else is. Oh well, they will just have to pay one of us to provide them with scores. I will set up a pay pal account now.


----------



## GSDElsa

Only way I can get it to work on my computer is starting at the AWDF homepage and navigating to the results:
2011 AWDF CHAMPIONSHIP


----------



## onyx'girl

After last years Mid East Regionals and the live streaming, on the spot updates, nothing will compare!


----------



## cliffson1

Thanks Nicole, In looking at IPO1 results, Matt and Bravo got 97 in tracking. I imported both his parents for Dr. Rebbecci. Yahoo!!


----------



## holland

It only allows certain people entrance


----------



## lhczth

onyx'girl said:


> After last years Mid East Regionals and the live streaming, on the spot updates, nothing will compare!


 We set a new standard.


----------



## Northern GSDs

onyx'girl said:


> After last years Mid East Regionals and the live streaming, on the spot updates, nothing will compare!


:thumbup: for live streaming!!


----------



## cliffson1

Bravo is IPO1 winner at AWDF. This dog is also SG-1 in conformation in a regional conformation show. Yahoo!


----------



## onyx'girl

Congrats to Matt and Bravo, and you Cliff on the fine breeding!


----------



## gagsd

Saw Bravo and really liked him!


----------



## cliffson1

Thanks, Jane,
The credit goes to Matt and Jeff Lund who have invested quality training into the dog....from my perspective I just think you can have good working dogs with good structure. I saw Joe Brockington pulled his Czech dog from IPO2. Got to see the dog work at the Flinks seminar.


----------



## Northern GSDs

cliffson1 said:


> Bravo is IPO1 winner at AWDF. This dog is also SG-1 in conformation in a regional conformation show. Yahoo!


How exciting it must be to see this!!! Right on!! :thumbup:


----------



## Smithie86

The weather ran the gamut today. sticky/humid in the AM, winds picked up and cooled down, then clouds and some sprinkles - then 92 and HOT.


----------



## GSDElsa

Looks like Gabor and Frodo did great and Cliff's dog kicked butt! Wohoo!


----------



## ltsgsd

You would think with todays technology, we could at least see the scores!! I have not been able to get the site to work since they started competing.


----------



## Smithie86

The site depended on the browser, looks like.

The trial was very large and everyone who jumped in to help were running the whole weekend. I was able to see some routines, film and vid a few, but did not really answer calls for scores.


----------



## mthurston0001

I just found this thread! I'm quite proud of Bravo. I was a bit angry at his obedience performance as I know he can have much more showmanship when he doesn't think he is melting like a butterstick. I didn't take it out on him though. I pouted for while but I got over it. We are trialing for IPO 2 pretty soon. Thanks all.


----------



## onyx'girl

I think we'll all be watching your progress with Bravo, Matt!


----------



## mthurston0001

Fantastic, (repeats mantra with eyes closed - no pressure, no pressure, no pressure...)


----------



## onyx'girl

It's all good, and you have a great dog! Show him off!


----------



## Fast

mthurston0001 said:


> w he can have much more showmanship when he doesn't think he is melting like a butterstick. I didn't take it out on him though. I pouted for while but I got over it. We are trialing for IPO 2 pretty soon. Thanks all.


Glad you got over your disappointment Matt. I think the heat and humidity took the wind out of a lot of the dogs there. But any score in the 90's is **** good at a national trial. 

You have a really nice young dog. And I can't wait to see him again in the future.


----------

